# Increase speed on Electric Chinese cabin scooter



## Neonus (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi.

I have this 3-wheeler chinese cabin scooter.

It is equipped with a 60V battery bank - it is currently limited to 25km/h, but I would like it to go faster.

I have attached pictures of the motor and controller - do you have any idea how to "unlock" this to get a bit more speed?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Change the chain sprockets.


----------

